# Looking for SC mustard sauce recipe.



## tagalong (Sep 1, 2014)

My better half was born and raised in Charleston,SC and talks about the mustard sauce she grew up on. She has found a commercial sauce in grocery stores here locally that she says is close (IIRC, it is Cattleman's). I've tried it but its just not for me, works OK for a dipping sauce for chicken tenders or nuggets. I give her a hard time about it calling it spicy honey mustard.

Anyone have a recipe for the South Carolina style sauce she likes? TIA


----------



## sqwib (Sep 2, 2014)

*South Carolina Mustard Sauce* – Part of South Carolina is known for its yellow barbecue sauces made primarily of yellow mustard, vinegar, sugar and spices. This sauce is most common in a belt from Columbia to Charleston, an area settled by many Germans. Vinegar-based sauces with black pepper are common in the coastal plains region as in North Carolina, and thin tomato- and vinegar-based sauces are common in the hilly regions as in North Carolina

First google hit

3/4 cup prepared yellow mustard
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons ketchup
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon hot sauce
I have tried something similar that I liked, but this looks better than the one I made

here's my favorite GENERAL Sauce but can be tweaked with more yellow mustard.

3 cups ketchup 
1 cup brown sugar 
1 cup rice wine vinegar _Substituted with Cider Vinegar_
1/2 cup_ yellow mustard_
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1-3 teaspoons
1 tablespoon sea salt
flip flop the ketchup and mustard and try that.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks SQWIB. I made some of the first recipe. I didn't tell her what I was mixing up and asked her to taste it when it was done. She didn't even look up to see what she was tasting until she had tried it. She said " That's Carolina BBQ sauce".


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta try both of these.  Thanks for posting SQWIB!


----------



## link (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to try that first one it sounds really good.

I love how you can ask a question and get help so quickly here.


----------



## dave lindgren (Oct 6, 2014)

Carolina Sauce is awesome!


----------



## bonzbbq (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey sqwib, in your general sauce toward the bottom it says 1-3 teaspoons then nothing, a little help there, that looks very similar to one of my sauces and I would like to give it a try, thanks


----------

